# What type of plastic snow sleds carpet made from?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What type of plastic are snow sleds, disks, and snow carpets made from? 

Are the sled carpets, crazy carpet and such, a different material than the sleds and disks? It seems the sleds especially crack.

Rather than buying the finished product and cutting it I'd prefer to buy from the source a sheet or part of a roll.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

As I posted in your other thread on Page 2:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...up-plastic-snow-sled-material-line-chute.html

Just buy a sheet of 1/16" x 24" x 24" sheet UHMW plastic at Grainger.com, make a cardboard template and heat mold into place.

https://www.grainger.com/product/POLYMERSHAPES-Sheet-Stock-1UWB4?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP










I'd recommend buying a 1/8" sheet to line the impeller housing to reduce the gap between the impeller and housing wall plus it will protect it from damage and rusting if cleaned and coated properly before installation. Countersink the plastic on the inside, install using flat head machine screws and lock washers on the outside just the like the higher end Yamahas do.


----------

